# Universal Dust-Free Router Hood by Oneida



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Anybody tried this? Does it work? Recommend it?


----------



## George B. (Oct 30, 2010)

I am interested also


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Universal Dust-Free Router Hood by Oneida*

I will tell you my Festool OF2200 comes standard with that type of side cup dust collection cup for edge routing. I could route in my kitchen while my family eat with dust being a non issue. I can not live without this anymore and wont. It's a MUST HAVE for me now. So never using the Universal Dust-Free Router Hood by Oneida I still feel confident saying it will work well from my experience with the same type collection cup on the Festool

That being said from a hose connection standpoint I prefer the routers I buy from the start to have the dust collection well thought out like the DeWalt 618 or the Festool OF 2200(some of the Bosch add adapters on as well). So connecting the hose to this item may be the issue, not the cup dust collection itself. I like my hoses to drop straight down from the ceiling to the table to connect to the router, not have the hose shoot out from the side of the router. So any router I have that must use a hose to the side I consider inferior. But again the cup type collection for edge router works like a charm. Believe me type of side cup works so well I am betting once you use it you wont ever edge route without it again. This particular unit appears to looks to be very nice, I would try it if I didn't have nice router dust collection already. Look at that old Porter Cable stand by router that is about the worst in history for dust collection, it's like a new animal with this adapter!

I have no skin in the game, but you can Pre-Order here:

https://www.oneida-air.com/static.asp?htmltemplate=static/router-hood-launch.html


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

There appears to be an existing model, that you can order now (at the same price as the new model):

https://www.oneida-air.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=AXH000001


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I believe the newer version is upgraded to work with more model routers. There seems to be some kind of upgrade going on. I checked the manual they sure appear to be the same, possibly the material has changed.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

dovetail_65 said:


> *Universal Dust-Free Router Hood by Oneida*
> 
> I will tell you my Festool OF2200 comes standard with that type of side cup dust collection cup for edge routing. I could route in my kitchen while my family eat with dust being a non issue. I can not live without this anymore and wont. It's a MUST HAVE for me now. So never using the Universal Dust-Free Router Hood by Oneida I still feel confident saying it will work well from my experience with the same type collection cup on the Festool
> 
> ...


I have the DeWalt 618. I bought the 3 base kit...fixed based, plunge base, and D handle base. I usually just use the plunge base when doing plunge work and the other 2 bases the rest of the time. Maybe I should use the plunge base for just about everything in order to take advantage of its dust collection capability.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Many routers now have similar dust collection built in. A very good thing. I too prefer to have the hose hang down over the bench, mostly out of the way.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

JIMMIEM said:


> I have the DeWalt 618. I bought the 3 base kit...fixed based, plunge base, and D handle base. I usually just use the plunge base when doing plunge work and the other 2 bases the rest of the time. Maybe I should use the plunge base for just about everything in order to take advantage of its dust collection capability.


Exactly, I have 6 fixed bases just sitting around, I think I sold some at a garage sale. I use nothing but the plunge for my 618's, but the 618 could still benefit from the cup collection method for edge cuts. 

The way the OF2200 is the cup just snaps in and on and off the base in less than 30 seconds. The router base system and dust collection with the OF2200 is just unbeatable, I actually wish Festool scrapped the OF 1100 and OF 1400 current styles and just made them exactly like the Of2200 just smaller in size.

Everyone works different and prefers a different set up and that's fine, as long a person is comfortable it's a good set up for them. For me personally any hose and/or electric cord hanging over the bench just gets in the way, I can't walk around the table then. I do not like rotating my work or stepping over hoses and cords.

It's probably for a different thread to get into it any more than that, maybe ll start a topic "how is your main work table space set up". This is not the same as how an entire shop and its machines are laid out.


----------



## GreatBolo (Jun 19, 2017)

Anybody know if or how well this works when using templates?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Look closely this is used for edge work. There must be clearance for the cup underneath. 

If I trim a circle of 3/4" plywood, say a 48" disk, I need lift the material a good 3" to 4"(or whatever this Oneida dust copllection cup measures in height) off the table or more for this to work.

If your template work allows for this clearance then yes, very little if any of my template will allow for this type clearance, but then the regular dust collection on the router works very well, only when on edge do any of my routers release any major amount of dust, if any at all.


----------



## GreatBolo (Jun 19, 2017)

OK but the cup is detachable and then it can be used other than just along the edge. I just haven't seen it used with templates.


----------

